# Nerve Center trigger?



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

I tried to use this trigger for my Nerve Center:
http://cgi.ebay.com/2-pcs-Infrared-...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3a55b9e1ea

and never could get it to work. Does anyone know why this wouldn't work and if so what should I look at in a PIR type sensor? Thanks


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Nov 16, 2009)

here u go
http://www.goldmine-elec-products.com/prodinfo.asp?number=G4567


----------



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

mroct31 said:


> I tried to use this trigger for my Nerve Center:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/2-pcs-Infrared-...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3a55b9e1ea
> 
> and never could get it to work. Does anyone know why this wouldn't work and if so what should I look at in a PIR type sensor? Thanks


They look almost like the Parallax pirs, maybe try this sitehttp://parallax.com

Hope this helps


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

How did you power the PIR? They usually run on a 4.5 to 5VDC supply. Typical output voltage will be ~ 3.5VDC. If the Nerve Center uses a voltage trigger in that range, then you should be OK with those PIRs, otherwise you'll need to run the PIR output through a transistor to trigger the N.C. This is easy to do.


----------



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

The Nerve Center has a 12vdc power supply at the trigger connections and the PIR sensor says it will run on 4.5 to 20vdc. There is a red+, black- and yellow/out, I think it says, wires coming out of the PIR and the NrvCen has a +, -, and 12v connection. So I had the black/-, red/12v, or the red to the + the black to the = the yellow to the 12vand just about every configuration possible and it just didn't work. I have 2 of the PIR's and I tried both and I'm guessing they're both not bad. I'm sure there's a step or set up I'm missing?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Do you have a multimeter? You may want to check the PIR output voltage, especially since you wrote that you connected the PIR output wire to the 12V terminal of the NC. Connect a 9 volt battery to the + and - of the PIR and clip the meter onto the yellow and - wires. Wave your hand in front of the PIR and see if you get a signal. I couldn't find an online manual for the NC. Is there a trigger input terminal(s) anywhere on the box?


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

If that is like one of the triggers I bought, the output is open collector and inverted to what I was expecting. I had to hold it high with a 10K pullup and then use code to activate the picaxe based timer when it went low.

The one I bought originally was the SEN-08630 from Sparkfun.

I then bought some from Futurelec which worked the way I wanted (output normally low then high when activated). These worked perfectly with both my PicoBoo 104 and Nerve Centre controllers.

http://www.futurlec.com.au/Sensors/PIR_Module.jsp

To test the Sparkfun ones, I just put a 10K across the output of the sensor to positive and then an LED across the output and ground. Every time the sensor activated the LED went out.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Looks like there's your answer. I think that the NC is expecting a high input trigger. I'd also suggest contacting Dean at Monster Guts for further info.
Regarding the Quorum PIRs, I've used them for years, but they really need to be hacked to change the "off" interval times. The factory settings are 15 secs and 15 mins. If 15 secs works for your needs, no problem, but I always change them to 30 and 60 intervals.


----------

